# Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???



## Barny1402 (25. Dezember 2006)

Hallo meine lieben Anglerkollegen |wavey: 

Ich beobachte seit einigen Tagen das sich immer eins bis zwei Cormorane für unseren kleinen Vereinsteich intressieren.

Heute morgen, als ich mit meinem Hund unterwegs war, musste ich mit grossem Erstaunen 11 (in Worten: elf!!) von diesen Fischtötern auf dem Teich rumgepaddelt sind. :v 

Innerhalb von 10 Minuten habe ich eine verendete Forelle und 2 Brassen aus dem Wasser geholt und entsorgt. :c 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen gemacht wie man diese Viecher los wird?

Mittlerweile kann ja wohl niemand mehr behaupten das diese Kreatur vom Aussterben bedroht ist. #d 

Wäre für Tips und Erfahrungen dankbar.

In diesem Sinne ein gutes fischreiches und Cormoranfreies Jahr 2007 !!!:vik:


----------



## arno (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

Hat mal einer versucht, die Viecher als Weihnachtsbraten zu verticken?


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*



arno schrieb:


> Hat mal einer versucht, die Viecher als Weihnachtsbraten zu verticken?


angeblich sollen die garnet so schlecht schmecken!!


----------



## arno (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> angeblich sollen die garnet so schlecht schmecken!!


Nach dem Motto:
Mit genug Alk geht alles runter!:q


----------



## bennie (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

Cormoran is die Marke... Kormoran der Vogel


----------



## Barny1402 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

Danke für die vielen wertvollen Tips!!!


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*



arno schrieb:


> Nach dem Motto:
> Mit genug Alk geht alles runter!:q


genau!
aber mal im ernst: ich habe von einem jäger gehört, geräucherter kormoran würde ganz passabel schmecken!


----------



## arno (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

Na dann sollte man dieses schöne Gerü(i)cht schnellstens verbreiten!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

Kein Problem, sollst Du haben...  


Kormoranbrust mit Linsen
_Rezept für 2-3 Personen:_
Die Brüste von einem Kormoran,
1 große Karotte in Scheiben geschnitten, 1 Scheibe Wurzelsellerie in Würfeln von 1cm geschnitten, 
300g Tellerlinsen,
2 Zwiebeln, 200g geräucherter Speck,
6 EL Essig, 4 Tassen Hühnerbrühe,
2 Tassen Marinade, 
3-4 kleine, rote Chillis,(oder Pfeffer aus der Mühle), Salz,
Gänseschmalz, 
½ Bund frischer Thymian
Marinade:
je ½ Liter trockener Weißwein,
4 EL Olivenöl,
1 Zwiebel, 1 Karotte,
 ½ Bund Zitronenthymian, 2 Stengel Blattpetersilie, 1 Lorbeerblatt,
Roter Pfeffer

Den Kormoran auf den Rücken legen, die Haut entlang des Brustbeins durch das Gefieder aufschneiden und zu beiden Seiten abziehen. Die Brüste auslösen, das Fett entfernen und in eine Schüssel geben.
Das Gemüse für die Marinade in Scheiben schneiden und mit allen Zutaten kurz aufkochen. Die Marinade abkühlen lassen, über die Kormoranbrüste gießen, zudecken und etwa 48 Stunden ziehen lassen.
Die Brüste trocken tupfen, in Stücke schneiden und in einer Pfanne mit Gänseschmalz anbraten. Eine Tasse Marinade dazugießen und ca. 2 ½  Stunden zugedeckt schmoren lassen, bis das Fleisch fast zart genug ist. Von Zeit zu Zeit etwas Brühe nachgießen.
In der Zwischenzeit den Speck in Steifen schneiden, die Zwiebeln hacken und mit etwas Gänseschmalz in einem Schmortopf anbraten. Die Karotte, den Sellerie und die Chillis zusammen mit den gewaschenen Linsen dauzgeben, 
dann mit Essig, Marinade und Brühe löschen. Die Mischung in einen kleinen Bräter oder Tontopf geben, die Brüste salzen und darauf verteilen. Den Thymian dazugeben und das Gericht zugedeckt fertig garen.
Dazu Salzkartoffeln servieren.
Wein: ein Württemberger Riesling.    

Oder Alternativ (was uns zurück zum Alk bringt):

Kormoran - Schottische Art
_Rezept für 6 Personen:_
Die Brüste von 2 Kormoranen,
300g geräucherter durchwachsener Speck,
2 Zwiebeln, 1 Stange Sellerie,
6 zerstoßene Wacholderbeeren,
Salz, Pfeffer aus der Mühle, 
2 Tassen Hühnerbrühe,
2 Tassen Marinade, 
Süße Sahne, 1 Schuß Whisky
Gänseschmalz, 
150g Rollgerste
je ½ Bund Petersilie
je ½ Bund frischer Majoran
Marinade:
je ½ Liter Rotwein,
4 EL Olivenöl,
1 Zwiebel, 1 Karotte,
je ½ Bund frischer Majoran,
einige Pfefferkörner,
1 Zehe Knoblauch

Die Brüste der Kormorane auslösen und in eine Schüssel geben. Das Gemüse für die Marinade in Scheiben schneiden und mit allen Zutaten kurz aufkochen lassen.
Die Marinade abkühlen lassen, über die Kormoranbrüste gießen, zudecken und 48 Stunden ziehen lassen.
Den Speck in Streifen schneiden und mit etwas Gänseschmalz in einem Schmortopf anbraten, dann auf Küchenkrepp abtropfen lassen und zur Seite stellen.
Die Brüste in Stücke schneiden und in dem gleichen Fett anbraten. Die Zwiebeln und die Selleriestange in Scheiben schneiden und dazugeben zusammen mit der Petersilie und dem Majoran .
Mit Salz, Pfeffer und Wacholder würzen, mit Marinade und Brühe löschen und zugedeckt zweieinhalb bis drei Stunden ziehen lassen, bis das Fleisch fast zart genug ist.
Die Gerste waschen, dazugeben und das Gericht fertig garen. Nach und nach Brühe dazugießen, die Petersilie und den Majoran entfernen, die Speckstreifen wieder dazugeben, die Sauce mit Sahne abschmecken und einen Schuß Whisky dazugeben.
Dazu Kartoffelkroketten und grüne Bohnen servieren.
Als Wein paßt ein ´94er Blauer Spätburgunder Rotwein.


Die Marinade ist in beiden Fällen wichtig, damit der Kormoran nicht zu fischig schmeckt!

Guten Appetit! :vik:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Kein Problem, sollst Du haben...
> 
> 
> Kormoranbrust mit Linsen
> ...


 
EINWANDFREI...
PADDY:m 
und aus den Haupt-Federn lassen sich PRIMA STREAMER bauen...#6 !

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

Und vom Skalp und den Brustfeder die besten Nassfliegen & Nymphen der Welt, da diese nicht gefettet sind (und es auch nie waren)! :m 

Gruüße zurück ans andere Ende der Welt! #h


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

nun gilt es noch eine Verwertung der Füße zu finden !!!???
Vorschläge...;+ 
dann wär der Vogel entsorgt:m 

E-Mail bei dir angekommen!?

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## esox_105 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> nun gilt es noch eine Verwertung der Füße zu finden !!!???
> Vorschläge...;+
> dann wär der Vogel entsorgt:m


 

... die Füße kann man an einer Lederkappe befestigen, so a la Werner :m .


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> nun gilt es noch eine Verwertung der Füße zu finden !!!???
> Vorschläge...;+
> dann wär der Vogel entsorgt:m


die gehn nach china!!!!! die essen soweit ich weis auch hühnerfüße! und kormoranfüße wärn dochmal was anderes!


----------



## arno (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

Mal ehrlich:
Was man so alles essen kann?!?


----------



## Lenzibald (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

Sefvus. Im Baumarkt gibts Absperrbänder sind so rot weiß rote Bänder sind gleich ein paar hundert meter auf so ner rolle. Die kannst kreuz und quer über den Teich spannen. Ist nicht teuer und wirksam.


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

Moin Barny,

der folgende Tip ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber überaus wirksam. Besorge dir eine lebensgroße Schwanenattrappe und male das Ding schwarz an (bis auf den Schnabel) Dann wird der Plastikvogel mit Stein und Seil mittig im Teich verankert. Die Kormorane siehst du so schnell nicht wieder. Habe einen Bericht in der "Fischer & Teichwirt" gelesen, soll fast 100%ig funktionieren! Aus irgendeinem Grund haben die Kormorane eine Todesangst vor schwarzen Schwänen. Echte gehen natürlich auch, sind aber ein bisschen schwer zu bekommen! Vielleicht kannst du sie im Vogelpark gegen Kormorane eintauschen 

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

also bei uns sind schwäne auf den teichen und die kormorane störts nicht im geringsten!!


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

Hallo Steffen,

ich sagte auch *schwarze* Schwäne! Weiße bringen nichts. Die kennen die Kormorane. Aber vor schwarzen Schwänen haben sie echt Panik. Einige Teichwirte sollen sich schon echte Exemplare besorgt haben und die Kormorane verschwanden auf Nimmerwiedersehen!


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Hallo Steffen,
> 
> ich sagte auch *schwarze* Schwäne! Weiße bringen nichts. Die kennen die Kormorane. Aber vor schwarzen Schwänen haben sie echt Panik. Einige Teichwirte sollen sich schon echte Exemplare besorgt haben und die Kormorane verschwanden auf Nimmerwiedersehen!


bringt es was wenn man ein, zwei schwarze schwanatrappen in der mitte eines ca. 3 ha großen sees anbringt??


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

Das sollte was bringen. Einfach mal ausprobieren! Nach dem, was ich bisher gelesen und gehört habe, soll das hervorragend klappen. Warum auch immer#c


----------



## Knispel (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> bringt es was wenn man ein, zwei schwarze schwanatrappen in der mitte eines ca. 3 ha großen sees anbringt??


 
wir haben die besten Ergebnisse damit erzielt. Haben und lebendsgroße Weiße aus Plastik besorgt und diese schwarz angemahlt.
Siehe auch hier :
http://www.sfv-bremen.de/html/anti-kormoran.html


----------



## makrelen-manu (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

Hallo,

wir haben gestern nun einen schwarzen Plastikschwan in originalgröße  (gibt es bei Ebay)in der Mitte unseres Teiches befestigt. Und spaßeshalber ein kleines gelbes Badewannenküken in einem Abstand von 2m angebunden.
Leider waren heute Morgen wieder 2 Kormorane auf dem Teich allerdings mit 100m Abstand zum Schwan. Ob es was bringt kann ich momentan leider noch nicht sagen.

Die einzigen die der Schwan interessiert hat waren Spaziergänger und ein Zeitungsreporter, der gerade zufällig vorbeikam. 
Unser Schwan+Entenküken wird dann vorraussichtlich in der nächsten Woche in der Regionalzeitung zu bewundern sein.

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## FoolishFarmer (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

Die Diskussion mit den schwarzen Schwänen hatten wir doch gerade erst vor paar Wochen hier im Board?!?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=90358&highlight=schwarze+schw%E4ne

Das sich dieses Ammenmärchen immer noch so beharrlich hält ist schon erstaunlich... |rolleyes


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

@makrelen-manu
die sind verknallt in das Küken!


----------



## makrelen-manu (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

Edit.....es bringt wirklich nichts mit dem Plastikschwan.
Gestern Abend waren wieder 6 Kormorane auf dem Teich. 

Es ist echt zum heulen mit diesen verkackten Drecksviechern!

.....wie weit schießt eigentlich ein Luftgewehr?????


----------



## Fitti (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

Kommt wie immer auf den Druck an...:q


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*



makrelen-manu schrieb:


> Edit.....
> 
> .....wie weit schießt eigentlich ein Luftgewehr?????


 

Moin |wavey: 
Also es gibt Luftgewehre, die schießen schon n "paar" Meter...:q 
Hat da jemand vor sich in Tarn-klamotten ans Ufer zu hocken...??? :q :q 
http://www.tacticaldynamics.us/Sniper good camo.jpg
Mfg


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

Ich kann nur raten,falls jemand Gelegenheit dazu hat, den Vogel nicht nass abzuziehen,
der stinkt bestialisch,wenn er nass ist.
nicht jedermanns Sache.
schmecken aber wirklich vorzüglich.
@ foolishfarmer
Hi, Paddy, wenn du Die Federn brauchst...ich habe noch einen in der Kühltruhe,da kann ich Dir ein paar abzwacken, bevor ich ihn zum Präparieren bringe.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

Bei uns an den Teichen ziehen sich die Tiere zurück, sobald jeden Tag mehrmals jemand die Anlage befährt oder sich dort aufgehalten wird.
Kleinere Teiche kann man mit dünner Drahtlitze so überspannen,daß die Vögel nicht mehr vernünftig landen und starten können.
Bei Teichen,an denen ein Einlauf vorhanden ist, friert dieser meist nicht vollständig zu.
dieses Loch nutzen die Kormorane gerne ,um unter dem Eis zu fischen.
Diesen Bereich mit Litze überspannen,dann ziehen sie sich 100% zurück und suchen sich etwas anderes.
gruß
uwe


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Hi, Paddy, wenn du Die Federn brauchst...ich habe noch einen in der Kühltruhe,da kann ich Dir ein paar abzwacken, bevor ich ihn zum Präparieren bringe.
> Gruß
> Uwe


Danke, hab aber noch 3 Skalps! :q


----------



## Fishaholic (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

Hallo!

Auch an unserem Verein hat der Kormoran wieder kräftig zugeschlagen. Laut Vorstandschaft geschätzte 10000€ Schaden alleine DIESES Jahr!
Der Verein kämpft schon lange auf dem offiziellen Weg gegen diese Plage, aber leider nur mit mäßigem Erfolg. Es darf in Nürnberg nur der sogenannte Stadtjäger auf die Biester schiessen (bringt aber nicht viel, denn die Brutkolonie liegt mitten im Tiergarten), die Nester dürfen ausgeräumt werden etc....
Essen will ich die nicht, bei uns sind die meissten der Viecher verwurmt ohne Ende.
Ende mit der Bürokratie!! Ich würde mir am Liebsten Rutenringe zur Tarnung auf ne Schrotflinte binden und dann zum angeln gehen. 
Die Österreicher haben es am Bodensee auch klug gelöst: Sie holzten alle Brutbäume ab und der Vogel zog an die deutsche Küste!
MKG Steffen


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*



Fishaholic schrieb:


> Ich würde mir am Liebsten Rutenringe zur Tarnung auf ne Schrotflinte binden und dann zum angeln gehen.


Wat ne Idee!!! #r #r #r Man, gäb´s hier nen Award für die besten Ideen des Jahres - ich würd Dich vorschlagen! :vik:


----------



## robbby (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*



Barny1402 schrieb:


> Hallo meine lieben Anglerkollegen |wavey:
> 
> Ich beobachte seit einigen Tagen das sich immer eins bis zwei Cormorane für unseren kleinen Vereinsteich intressieren.
> 
> ...







erkundige Dich nach der Abschußquote und beauftage dann einen senilen Jäger, der nicht mehr zählen kann


----------



## tamandua (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*



robbby schrieb:


> erkundige Dich nach der Abschußquote und beauftage dann einen senilen Jäger, der nicht mehr zählen kann



Obacht, hier lesen bei sensiblen Themen gerne auch Petzen gewisser Organisationen mit, die derartige Tips und evtl deren Folgen unter Umständen an die Staatsanwalt weiterreichen. Muss man ja nicht provozieren


----------



## wirbel (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

hat der kormoran eigendlich keine natürlichen feinde, auser den menschen und irgendwelche tropischen raubtiere , die hier nicht gedeihen ?


----------



## käptn iglo (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

bestimmt hatte er die mal größere greife denke ich mal aber die sind nur als spurenelemente in der freien natur nachweissbar.
vielleicht fischadler oder n andrer großer greif


----------



## robbby (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*



tamandua schrieb:


> Obacht, hier lesen bei sensiblen Themen gerne auch Petzen gewisser Organisationen mit, die derartige Tips und evtl deren Folgen unter Umständen an die Staatsanwalt weiterreichen. Muss man ja nicht provozieren




#c oh ja, ich vergaß..auch das laute Denken kann Probleme
bereiten.
Wenn man aber sieht, daß bei den meisten Naturschützern die Welt an der Wasseroberfläche zu Ende ist, dann könnte man nur:v.


----------



## Kxxxxx (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*



wirbel schrieb:


> hat der kormoran eigendlich keine natürlichen feinde, auser den menschen und irgendwelche tropischen raubtiere , die hier nicht gedeihen ?


 
Natürlich hat auch der Kormoran natürliche Feinde. Die Eier in den Gelegen werden von Nagern gefressen (z.B. dem Marder). Junge, noch nicht ausgewachsene Vögel werden von Adlern geschlagen. Nur gibt es offensichtlich aber nicht genügend Marder und Adler.


----------



## Kxxxxx (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Sefvus. Im Baumarkt gibts Absperrbänder sind so rot weiß rote Bänder sind gleich ein paar hundert meter auf so ner rolle. Die kannst kreuz und quer über den Teich spannen. Ist nicht teuer und wirksam.


 
Dürfte aber beim Angeln stören. Wir haben uns Schwarze Schwäne angeschafft. Sobalt die alt genung sind und Revierverhalten zeigen, sollen sie uns die Kormorane verscheuchen. 

Sonst kann ich nur Schreckschuß empfehlen. Nach Möglichkeit sollten immer Mitglieder am Vereinsgewässer sein, auch das kann helfen, jedenfalls dann, wenn das Gewässer nicht zu groß ist.

In NRW kann der Kormoran ja jetzt geschossen werden. Dies ist natürlich auch eine Lösung. Ich hätte es aber für besser gefunden, die Eier in den Gelegen zu dezimieren, als ausgewachsene Vögel zu schießen. Beim Schießen muß darauf geachtet werden, dass nur Stahlschrot erlaubt ist.


----------



## duc996freak (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

Hallo

Stört es die Viecher eingentlich wenn man sie jedesmal verscheucht wenn man sich an dem gewässer befindet oder dauert es dann nur ein paar minuten und sie kommen wieder zurück?

mfg Markus


----------



## Kxxxxx (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

Die Vergrämung der Kormorane ist nicht ganz unproblematisch. Werden die Vögel ständig aufgescheucht steigt auch ihr Stoffwechsel. Dies wiederum führt dazu, dass sie mehr fressen. Gerade das ist aber nicht gewollt. Die Vergrämungsgeschichten haben natürlich auch immer was von Sankt Florian. Beim Schießen der Vögel stellt sich das selbe Problem. Den Kormoran wird man nur in den Griff bekommen, wenn man an vielen Hebeln gleichzeitig etwas bewegt. Die Überpopulation der Kormorane und auch die durch diesen Vogel verursachten Vogel sind überwiegend hausgemacht. Überfischte Meere treiben den Vogel in den Süden, dort trifft er dann auf künstlich angelegte Seen und Teiche mit Badewannenstruktur und ohne Wasserpflanzen, weil, die stören ja beim Angeln. Den möglichen natürlichen Feinden der Kormorane wurden bereits vor Jahrzehnten die Lebensräume genommen. Bedauerlicher Weise wird das Problem wenig sachlich diskutiert. Dies gilt sowohl für die Seite der Naturschützer, als auch für die Seite der Angler.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Die Überpopulation der Kormorane und auch die durch diesen Vogel verursachten Vogel sind überwiegend hausgemacht. Überfischte Meere treiben den Vogel in den Süden, dort trifft er dann auf künstlich angelegte Seen und Teiche mit Badewannenstruktur und ohne Wasserpflanzen, weil, die stören ja beim Angeln.


Nicht zu vergessen, die fein säuberlich sortierte Mahlzeit die in regelmäßigen Abständen serviert wird:
Dumme, maulgerechte Satzfische, die gleich zentnerweise in die Seen gekippt werden und zumeist die erste Zeit völlig planlos in den flacheren Bereichen mitunter sogar oberflächennah umherirren...

Das ist wie ein zentner Schnitzel am Standstreifen der A3...


----------



## maesox (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

Rede mal mit deinen ortsansässigen Jägern,denn Du machst Dich ja wegen Wilderei strafbar...außer einer geht Dir ,an den ,an der Oberfläche treibenden Köfi am Drilling!!!!   

Da kannst ja dann nichts dafür:q 

Unsere Jäger kümmern sich sehr liebevoll um diese habgierigen Vögel   #y #y #y 

Die Cormoranbrust soll angeblich der Entenbrust in nichts nachstehen!!!#6 


TL Matze


----------



## Kalle25 (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*



duc996freak schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Stört es die Viecher eingentlich wenn man sie jedesmal verscheucht wenn man sich an dem gewässer befindet oder dauert es dann nur ein paar minuten und sie kommen wieder zurück?
> 
> mfg Markus



Die Viecher sind so gewitzt, dass sie nach kurzer Zeit sich kaum noch aufscheuchen lassen. Händeklatschen interpretieren die nach kurzer Zeit als Applaus.


----------



## wirbel (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

hallo kalle,händeklatschen ist doch applaus oder nicht ?


----------



## hechtler (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

Servus...
Maschenweite 100X100mm...ca 1 Meter unter der Oberfläche soll Wunder wirken..Das vescheucht sie zwar nicht hindert sie aber enorm am Abtauchen..dummerweise auch am Auftauchen..also hab ich zumindest gehört..Und zum Schutz der eigenen Person sollte man eine Mund zu Mund Beatmung unter dem Aspekt der Vogelgrippe tunlichst vermeiden...:q
Gruß hechtler


----------



## Fishaholic (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

Soll ja sogar Fischereiverbände geben, die tausende von €´s in Winzfische investieren und die dann an die Vereine verteilen, bzw dafür sorgen, dass die Vereine das Geld in solche Winzfische investieren und die dann in die Gewässer setzen. Wir sollten die Fische direkt im Nürnberger Tierpark verkaufen und die Besucher können damit füttern was sie wollen (die Kormorane brüten da auch gut geschützt). Von dem Geld machen wir alle unseren Jagdschein kaufen paar Waffen, Munition und ne olle Flak 8/8 und beseitigen die Viecher. (editiert von Kalle25: Der letzte Satz ging etwas zu weit)|krach:


----------



## Kxxxxx (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*



hechtler schrieb:


> Servus...
> Maschenweite 100X100mm...ca 1 Meter unter der Oberfläche soll Wunder wirken..Das vescheucht sie zwar nicht hindert sie aber enorm am Abtauchen..dummerweise auch am Auftauchen..also hab ich zumindest gehört..Und zum Schutz der eigenen Person sollte man eine Mund zu Mund Beatmung unter dem Aspekt der Vogelgrippe tunlichst vermeiden...:q
> Gruß hechtler


 
So ein Netz ist aber auch beim Angeln überaus hinderlich. Du Vertreibst also nicht nur den Kormoran, sondern auch die Angler. #q Ob das so im Sinne des Erfinders ist. Zudem sollte man bei allen Problemen, die der Kormoran mit sich bringt immer bedenken, dass auch der Kormoran ein Tier ist und mit entsprechendem Respekt behandelt werden sollte. Wie ernst es den Anglern um die Natur ist, wird man nicht zuletzt daran messen, wie wir mit unseren Konkurrenten umgehen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

Obendrein ist es doch mittlerweile höchst selten, dass man mit der Fischereierlaubniskarte auch die Erlaubnis zum Netzestellen erhält...
Selbst das gepachtete Fischereirecht bezieht sich heutzutage in alle Regel NICHT mehr auf Netzfang.
Somit wäre ein Netzestellen dann obendrein noch Wilderei. |rolleyes


----------



## Fishaholic (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

|laola:

Bei solch schwarzen Themen, neige ich zu schwarzem Humor.
Ich hoffe, dass nimmt mir niemand allzu übel.|bla:


----------



## bonus3002 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

Vielleicht die Antibabypille ...:vik:


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (16. März 2009)

*AW: Was tun gegen den CORMORAN???*

ich hab da auch mal was zu zu sagen.

ich suche meine forellensetzlinge auch noch, keine mehr da. war wohl der vogel da.

mein teich ist alle 40cm mit band überspannt, am teich ist am tag fast immer einer.

hat nichts gebracht, laut beobachtng unseren forellenzüchter lassen die vögel sich dur die bänder fallen und suchen sich in aller ruhe ein loch zum rauskommen.

also bringen die bänder auch nicht richtig was. 

mfg


----------

